# How to reline brake shoes?  Whizzer 3 1/4 inch drum



## Real Steel (Mar 29, 2015)

Hmm, I've done plenty of brake jobs, but never on a tiny 3 1/4 inch drum.
Are linings or rebuilt shoes available somewhere?
Thank you for your help!


----------



## THE STIG (Mar 29, 2015)

they look fine, theres only 1/16ish over rivets when new


----------



## Real Steel (Mar 29, 2015)

The center rivets are metal to metal...


----------



## DirtNerd (Mar 29, 2015)

Harv at Memory Lane gave me this info a few years ago. Worked like a charm. 

Brian @

Cook Bonding & Mfg
701 W Schaaf Rd
Cleveland, OH 44109

800 626 6540


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclehobo (Mar 30, 2015)

Yes check around with some local brake shops, there is usually a shop around that still does bonding of new material to your old shoes.  I have done this many times with antique motorcycle that you cannot buy an "off the shelf" complete brake pad.  Usually the shop will want your brake drum/ hub when the do it so they can match up the fitment nicely. I find this usually runs about $30-50 on average. For those small shoes they might charge less..but I think it is is more based on their labor time. Finally the modern bonding material is excellent and you can ask their opinion but you likely wont have to have the new shoes riveted..just bonded.


----------



## Real Steel (Mar 30, 2015)

Thank you DirtNerd and Cyclehobo!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Mar 30, 2015)

Shops that do forklift brake shoes, can re-line them.


----------



## Real Steel (Mar 30, 2015)

I just sent the shoes to Cook Bonding and Mfg.  Brian was very helpful and took his time to explain the process.  They will be using kevlar 1/8" lining bonded to the shoe.

Thanks CABErs for your help!


----------

